# [SOLVED] avatars



## Guest

Avatars have now been added. Custom avatars will be reserved for those with 100 or more posts.

I will be working on more smiles this week also.


----------



## pcexpertq8

What's going on? Email talking about Windows XP and the post about avatars ??!!


----------



## Masterchiefxx17

Hi and Welcome to TSF, after seven years.

Could you please explain more on your question? Did you receive an email from us?


----------



## pcexpertq8

Hi  
Yes, I got an email with some thread topics.


----------



## Masterchiefxx17

Our forum sends out a daily newsletter to keep members in touch of the threads here at TSF. At the bottom of your email should be a unsubscribe link to the newsletter.


----------



## -WOLF-

Masterchiefxx17 said:


> Our forum sends out a daily newsletter to keep members in touch of the threads here at TSF. At the bottom of your email should be a unsubscribe link to the newsletter.


Daily? I get it every once in a while, maybe once a month.


----------



## oscer1

Yes should be once a month that is when I get them


----------



## Corday

This thread started 13 years ago to give info. Closing it now. MC was referring to daily updates for subscribed threads. Oscar and Wolf to monthly newsletter to all TSF members.


----------

